# Castalia Fishing Lottery is open March 1-31



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

FYI: For a change of pace: the Castalia State Fish Hatchery holds an annual lottery to fish a 1/2 mile section of Cold Creek, nr Sandusky......the big draw is rainbow trout from a stream that is not available to Ohio fishermen otherwise, unless a member of an exclusive club....The hatchery releases a year's worth of breeders every year, so there are some pigs out there.....

$3.00 to enter the lotto, via wildlife.ohiodnr.gov ...go to fishing, buy a fishing/buy a fishing license, then Licensing and Permits.

I've put in several times, have never won.....You may bring 2 adults and three youth, must have Ohio fishing lic to apply.

Anybody up for a mini-lotto here? Apply for the State Castalia lottery, post transaction number provided on your receipt, pledge to take two members from here if you win, your name enters a lottery of Ohio Gamefishers to round out your group...If there's any interest, we can iron out the details in this thread.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I put my hat in the ring last night. I've entered 6 yrs straight, haven't been drawn yet, this has gotta be my year.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Well I've never fished or applied for this but it seems like fun so I bought a ticket. Even if I lose I'm sure it goes to keeping the waterways healthy.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never been drawn for the adult, but my son was drawn for the youth and they had an absolute blast. The only thing was trying to figure out what to do with 25 large trout. I had a bunch of it smoked, which is the only way that I've found to eat it so far. Lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Kids have way way better odds at getting drawn  I may sign up my grandson, sounds like a Great Day for kids.
I've never found a great way to cook trout but smoking is the best way to go, only other way I can get them down was to baked them then add mayo, onions and celery, much like making tuna salad, put it on a bun with tomato and lettuce to cover the trout taste.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

I entered for the first time this year, didn't know you could enter youth too! I got three young ladies I'm about to enter, maybe a few nieces and nephews!

Not a whole lot of trout fishing experience here, let alone eating. I know the little 8-10 stockies tasted better than the 3# breeder I was given last year from possum. My recipe was pretty classic, short one ingredient. I stuff the gut with fresh dill thyme and sliced oranges(instead of lemons, hate lemon), squeezed some orange juice over the fish with more sliced oranges and a ton of chopped green onions. The smaller ones were tuna-esque, slightly more fishy. The bigger one was much stronger flavor, and the meat was mushy like the fish was ran through the tumble dryer.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> I entered for the first time this year, didn't know you could enter youth too! I got three young ladies I'm about to enter, maybe a few nieces and nephews!
> 
> Not a whole lot of trout fishing experience here, let alone eating. I know the little 8-10 stockies tasted better than the 3# breeder I was given last year from possum. My recipe was pretty classic, short one ingredient. I stuff the gut with fresh dill thyme and sliced oranges(instead of lemons, hate lemon), squeezed some orange juice over the fish with more sliced oranges and a ton of chopped green onions. The smaller ones were tuna-esque, slightly more fishy. The bigger one was much stronger flavor, and the meat was mushy like the fish was ran through the tumble dryer.


i cook them in 7-up with lawreys seasond salt....mmmmmmm


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> i cook them in 7-up with lawreys seasond salt....mmmmmmm


So if I win you're going to help me clean and cook these things?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

dytmook said:


> So if I win you're going to help me clean and cook these things?


 He'll Probably only help you eat them
I may try that 7 up method soon, it does sounds pretty good .


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't mind cleaning them. I just hate having to keep them. If myself or my son get drawn again, I'll be happy to give the meat to anyone who wants it. I may keep a few to smoke, but I won't need 50 fillets. Lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dytmook said:


> So if I win you're going to help me clean and cook these things?


yup....its easy and Garhtr.....the 7-up is ecellent om trout- salmon done it a bunch in mi


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

How much 7 up are we talking?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

a half inch in the skillet,,,get it boiling put the fish in for a few mins, sprinkle seasond salt on it


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> a half inch in the skillet,,,get it boiling put the fish in for a few mins, sprinkle seasond salt on it


Poaching 101!


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

Quick & easy trout recipe that even my 7 year old loved last year. Took a couple of the stockers and just gutted them, leaving the head and skin on. Take your cast iron and fill it halfway with your favorite cooking oil. Stuff the whole gutted trout with your favorite seasoning (I use Tony Cachere's), some lemon (orange would work too) slices, and two strips of Bacon. Pan fry a couple minutes on each side until fish is done. I pulled the fish out of the pan, removed the bacon and lemon, and put them back in to get real crispy. Crumble crispy bacon over fish, drizzle fresh lemon juice, and optional hot sauce. Really masks the bland flavor of the stockers. And you can't really go wrong with bacon and cast iron!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I was drawn last year. Took my 10 y.o. and three of his friends. They had a blast. For you guys that are entering, take a kid.....weather it's your's, nephews/nieces, grandkids, neighbors, whatever. The fishing is stupid easy and really enjoyed by the kids. I only fished for like 20 minutes and that was fine by me. Was trying to get a big brown to bite but he wasn't interested. 

I had the same problem with trying to figure out what to do with all the fillets. Lasted a while in the freezer


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

I entered the lotto when I bought my license online specifically because I ate trout for the first time the other day and it was so good my tongue slapped my brains out. Life-changing delicious. 
I put a little olive oil in a frying pan heated it up. Covered the trout butterfly filet with Wildman's seasoning salt and Italian garlic herb bread crumbs. I would eat that trout over crappie or saugeye any day of the week!
It was farm raised trout from Urbana fish farm, not sure if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Redman1776 said:


> I entered the lotto when I bought my license online specifically because I ate trout for the first time the other day and it was so good my tongue slapped my brains out. Life-changing delicious.
> I put a little olive oil in a frying pan heated it up. Covered the trout butterfly filet with Wildman's seasoning salt and Italian garlic herb bread crumbs. I would eat that trout over crappie or saugeye any day of the week!
> It was farm raised trout from Urbana fish farm, not sure if that had anything to do with it.


What's your address? I'll drop off about 30 big trout if we get drawn.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

This is making me hungry


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

dytmook said:


> This is making me hungry


7 UP....IM TELLIN YA


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 7 UP....IM TELLIN YA


Still hungry


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

May sound dumb, but I've never really trout fished other than the ones the state stocks. What and how do you guys catch them on or with? Spinning equipment? Baits?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Trout is excellent on charcoal or wood. It can be cooked as a whole gutted fish, but I prefer skin on fillets. Cook skin side down on foil or directly on the grate. I like to coat the flesh side of the fillet with mayo, lemon juice, and pepper. Oily fish species, both salt and freshwater, taste much better when grilled.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

SmallieKing said:


> May sound dumb, but I've never really trout fished other than the ones the state stocks. What and how do you guys catch them on or with? Spinning equipment? Baits?


Whatever tackle you have it will work there.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm convinced a bare hook will catch a limit there. Last time I was up, to be funny, I put a blade of grass on my son's hook and wiggled it around in the water. He hooked up in about 5 seconds. Haha


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Donated my 3 bucks. Nice they will let you reprint licenses for free. I always saved it to my computer.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

supercanoe said:


> Trout is excellent on charcoal or wood. It can be cooked as a whole gutted fish, but I prefer skin on fillets. Cook skin side down on foil or directly on the grate. I like to coat the flesh side of the fillet with mayo, lemon juice, and pepper. Oily fish species, both salt and freshwater, taste much better when grilled.


Grilling them was gonna be my next method to try!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd be down for a lottery.... They are pretty good smoked, grilled and poached. Smoked with alder. Grilled as a kabob (marinated in french dressing overnight) and poached in fish stock with a lemon sabayon sauce....


----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

This kind of spiraled into a "how to cook and eat trout thread." I'm ok with that. I think trout is some of the best eating fish. I've mostly eaten wild caught Brook Trout from Lake Superior tributaries (which technically aren't even trout, but that's a whole other topic). The fish we catch are small enough to fit whole into a cast iron skillet. We gut the fish, get some crisco hot in the pan, coat the trout in cornmeal so it doesn't stick too badly and fry it up. The skin comes off easily and you can pull the meat right off the bone with almost no waste. They're in the same family as salmon, and I think taste similarly as well.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this back around, only a few more days to get in the drawing !
Good luck !


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I got in couple weeks ago,we'll see what happens.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Any word on the drawing for this year? I've got two 9 year-olds eagerly awaiting....


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing yet for me.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

reelwonders said:


> Any word on the drawing for this year? I've got two 9 year-olds eagerly awaiting....


Good luck ! 
There is a way to find the results online but I have forgotten exactly how to do it. I may look after work and try to figure it out, if anyone knows where to look please inform us.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Does not look as if results are available as of yet:









Although it also states that "For 2017 only, results will be mailed to those who won"
With the swap to a new vendor for the site they may not have that part up and running yet. Just going to have to watch the mailbox.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Last year I got my paper in the mail before they posted results on the website.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Adult list is posted. I havent seen anything on the youth draw yet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Where did you see the adult list? I just checked my customer account and the results of mine aren't there yet.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> Where did you see the adult list? I just checked my customer account and the results of mine aren't there yet.


I just checked and neither one of us got selected in the adult draw this year.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

YEA !!! I finally made it. Only took 6 times


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Like I said.....donated my 3 bucks again


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fishingful said:


> Like I said.....donated my 3 bucks again


 How many times have you applied ??


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I just checked and neither one of us got selected in the adult draw this year.


Not surprising. In 10 years, I've never been drawn for any of the waterfowl or Castalia drawings. I put my son's name in the hat for the youth one time and he was drawn. This year I put all 4 of the kids in, so hopefully we get a youth. They'll all get to go regardless of which one gets drawn if one gets it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

beaver said:


> Not surprising. In 10 years, I've never been drawn for any of the waterfowl or Castalia drawings. I put my son's name in the hat for the youth one time and he was drawn. This year I put all 4 of the kids in, so hopefully we get a youth. They'll all get to go regardless of which one gets drawn if one gets it.


I personally can not complain. I have been on or drawn for every deer hunt except Ravenna at least once.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

garhtr said:


> How many times have you applied ??


More than 10 years. Don't know for sure


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> YEA !!! I finally made it. Only took 6 times


PREPARE TO BE SPOILED...TAKE KIDS IF YA CAN!!!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> PREPARE TO BE SPOILED...TAKE KIDS IF YA CAN!!!!!


I think I have my wife convinced to try fly fishing up there and hopefully I can take the grandkids also but that'll depend on the date I get.
How many trips have you taken Tom??
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I think I have my wife convinced to try fly fishing up there and hopefully I can take the grandkids also but that'll depend on the date I get.
> How many trips have you taken Tom??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


I'm convinced that I could teach my dog to catch trout there. 

Congrats buddy, you'll have a blast. My advice is to take your time and enjoy it. You could be limited out in 30 minutes if you want.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I think I have my wife convinced to try fly fishing up there and hopefully I can take the grandkids also but that'll depend on the date I get.
> How many trips have you taken Tom??
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


Been there twice over the years....Pick your fish and target her. They used to assign a short section to the group ya brought....don't know how they do it now. you'll limit pretty fast!!!!! Eat em...that's what they're for!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

not selected. Ole well, better luck next year I suppose. Hope you have a blast Garhtr!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

congrats to those who got it... still have a couple "rounds in the chamber" with my kids entries, but not expecting to be drawn...


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I got drawn for the first time. I'm hoping to do a trip of Trout in the morning then the big lake for Perch in the afternoon.

10/20/17. Only forever away.....


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Just got the mail, my oldest son won for the 2nd time in 3 years. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got the mail today. My oldest son was drawn for the second time in two years! The other three kids weren't drawn unless they didn't all mail out together. We will be there in the morning session on 7/20.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I screwed up and didn't put the kids in. I guess I didn't see exactly how to do that unless I just glossed over it completely. Didn't get anything in the mail so I guess I didn't get drawn?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

You have to create an account for the kids if they don't have one. My son has one because I bought him a license and turkey tag last year. The others didn't, so I created one and was able to purchase the lottery chance alone for them since they're too young to need a fishing license. They allow the permit holder to bring two adults and 3 other kids, so we will all get to go with him. It works out.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

OrangeMilk said:


> I got drawn for
> 10/20/17. Only forever away.....


You Might as well stay home   you'll be Fishing right behind me and my wife. Gonna be tough waiting .
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Keeping checking your mail we got another one today. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

ejsell said:


> Keeping checking your mail we got another one today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So you're saying you need more people to help you fill spaces?


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I could be persuaded to go hehe


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Cat Mangler said:


> So you're saying you need more people to help you fill spaces?


If i get a third one. Im already short, didnt realize i had so many friends and relatives. Wish it allowed 3 adults and 3 children, would make it easier. As it is one adult in each trip is only going to be able to help.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

I gotta tell ya, you guys that are getting in two years in a row or close together like this are very lucky. I have been entering this for over 25 years (back when you had to mail in a post card) and have never been drawn and entering my son for the last 13 years and FINALLY this is the first time he was drawn. Very excited!! 6/20


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Cat Mangler said:


> So you're saying you need more people to help you fill spaces?


LOL he should have his own lotto sell to the highest bidder


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

BlueRibbonTaxidermy said:


> I gotta tell ya, you guys that are getting in two years in a row or close together like this are very lucky. I have been entering this for over 25 years (back when you had to mail in a post card) and have never been drawn and entering my son for the last 13 years and FINALLY this is the first time he was drawn. Very excited!! 6/20


One the guys going has been entering every year since they started doing it and has never won. I was planning sitting out and letting him fish. Now I'll be able to fish the 2nd go around and invite both the kid's grandpas.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

